# Luces Ritmicas



## Hortigüela (May 30, 2007)

Me gustaría crear un juego de luces, que funcionasen al son de la música en una habitación, alguien podria aconsejarme?? Entre otras cosas me gustaría saber que tipo de lamparas vendrían bien.


----------



## JV (May 31, 2007)

Mira si te sirven:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

Saludos..


----------



## unleased! (Feb 24, 2009)

Usen el buscador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-luces-audioritmicas-tres-canales-12077/


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 24, 2009)

antes de crear asegurate de que no halla lo que buscas, aqui otro hilo en el que tratamos todo lo relacionado con iluminacion, efectos, laser, robots, etc.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------

